# Needed: Wiring Diagram for 2003 VW GTI



## Junkie-On-A-Kona (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey everyone,
I tried searching for it but was unable to find it. Does anyone have, or could anyone point me in the right direction, of a wiring diagram for a 2003 VW GTI 1.8T. I am looking to install 2 Infinity Kappa Perfect 12" subs and an Audiobahn amp. I would love to get ahold of a wiring diagram. Thanks a lot for your help in advance.
Dan


----------



## Junkie-On-A-Kona (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Needed: Wiring Diagram for 2003 VW GTI (Junkie-On-A-Kona)*

Also, I read the install of aftermarked amp/subs but it was for a 6-cd changer which I do not have. I haven't done an install like this before and have next to no electrical background. My dad (I'm 16) has a bit more of a background being a mechanic for 20+ years now. He will be helping me do the install.
What would be different If I have the double din monsoon but not the 6-cd changer??







Thanks again.


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.installdr.com
http://www.jlaudio.com/tutorials/wiring/index.html


----------



## Junkie-On-A-Kona (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (JEATER)*

The install DR won't go any farther than letting me select golf for the model of my car. Kind of sucks... that one may have been helpfull.


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

jetta gti passat whats the difference


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Needed: Wiring Diagram for 2003 VW GTI (Junkie-On-A-Kona)*

what portion of the wiring diagram do you need?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Needed: Wiring Diagram for 2003 VW GTI (Junkie-On-A-Kona)*

you have these choices:
Radio system (with CD changer wiring preperation), from August 2001
Radio system"Monsoon"( with CD changer wiring prep.) from May 1999
Radio system "Monsoon"(with CD changer wiring prep), from August 2001


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

I'd think it would be the last one. Give me a fax # and I'll fax it over to you.


----------



## Junkie-On-A-Kona (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Yes... It would be the last. Also, I don't have a fax machine, but my buddy does. I'll try to get the number for that so that you can send it over. Thanks a million.


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

you open the pdf you pick your color and thats the one you use not hard


----------



## Junkie-On-A-Kona (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (JEATER)*

Jeater... they have nothing for golf... and the Jetta one is for the Jette III. Neither of those is anywhere near an '03 GTI. Allright?? I said thank you for helping but is there a problem if I can get the actual wiring diagram???


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

err
http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/VW-Wiring.pdf
?


----------



## Junkie-On-A-Kona (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (JEATER)*

crnacnac... I've got the number. If you could please fax me that last diagram it would be awesome. (The most recent monsoon one). Thanks again.








The number-- 1-630-953-1692


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

just tried to fax 11:05am Cali time
I'm getting an answering machine.
Unable to fax
do you have another #?


----------



## Junkie-On-A-Kona (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Allright... I called my buddy about that. The thing is is that there fax number is the same as the home number so if someone picks up the phone it f's it up. Could you do me a favor and try that number again??? If not I'll try to find out my dad's at work. Thanks again
Dan


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (Junkie-On-A-Kona)*

tried again.12:30 still not working


----------



## Junkie-On-A-Kona (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

OK... I don't know what is going on with it. I need to wait until the computer geek of that house comes home. If he can tell me why it isn't working and what to do I will let you know. If not I'll try to find another one for you to send it to.







Thanks for your time.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (Junkie-On-A-Kona)*

no problemo, glad to help out, let me know


----------

